# Aussie Swap Photos.....PICS ADDED!!! (pic heavy guys....)



## topcat (May 3, 2009)

Neener, neener.....fooled you! :wink: 

(Can't post pics until Emilee gets hers  )............stay tuned!

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

Ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Deda (May 3, 2009)

Tanya.  That's just mean.  

I can't wait to see the bounty!


----------



## wonderland (May 3, 2009)

that was just wrong, tanya.  you are grounded, missy!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Baddddd girl .

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (May 3, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2009)

Hi there *waves back*!  Absolutely you can.....we have one NZer already - that is who we are waiting on to get her pack :wink: 

This is the first swap I have hosted and I am sure the mods will let me do it again - ifn I ask nicely  

Tanya


----------



## Emilee (May 3, 2009)

he he, maybe I'm the only one who finds that funny.

maybe I'll get my package and just pretend I don't.

he he.

hopefully today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2009)

OMG - Tanya here I was so excited to see all the goodies - now I'm sad....


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 3, 2009)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Tanya how could you lol I was sooooo excited, I couldn't get my finger to click on the mouse button fast enough lol


----------



## artisan soaps (May 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Emilee (May 3, 2009)

maybe you should just go ahead and post the photos Tanya.

doesn't bother me.

still nothing in today's post.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (May 3, 2009)

I was sooo excited LOL very mean trick


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

i just got rooked for the second time .Doh!!


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2009)

*Pics Added *

Okay, thanks Emilee!  Just don't look here yet :wink: 

Start with mine (lol)....










Now Starduster's....









Emilee's....









Vanessa's....






CraftyKelly's....









Elizabetty's....









Callmebubbles....









GobblersRun's....






ChrissyB's....













Isn't it wonderful!!!  We will go through everything on the review thread as we use all these lovlies!!!

Tanya


----------



## LJA (May 4, 2009)

I'm so jealous!~  This looks like a great time.  All you guys made such beautiful things!!  What's in CallMebubbles' jar?

EDIT:  nevermind.  I see it now.  Old lady eyes need time to see it.  LOL.


----------



## rszuba (May 4, 2009)

everything looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

That was worth the wait , everything looks incredible ..
Way to go everybody.


I simply cannot wait any longer for my Canadian soap swap soaps , it is killing me. :wink:
Kitn


----------



## Emilee (May 5, 2009)

*got my soap package today*

got my soap package today.  

MAF have opened it and taken out a Bath Tea Bag containing honey.  not sure which parcel it is part of, but thankfully that is all they took out, I have everything else.


----------



## topcat (May 5, 2009)

*Re: got my soap package today*



			
				Emilee said:
			
		

> got my soap package today.
> 
> MAF have opened it and taken out a Bath Tea Bag containing honey.  not sure which parcel it is part of, but thankfully that is all they took out, I have everything else.



Okay - that was from CraftyKelly....what a shame, but never mind, you still have everything else!

Tanya


----------



## Manda (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wow those soaps and products look absolutely gorgeous!!  I love the creative, colourful packaging too!!

I am a fellow Aussie, just new to the forum, but would love to be involved with the next swap  

Am looking forward to the imminent reviews over on the other thread...


-Amanda


----------



## scrapgabbie (May 5, 2009)

oh, they look gorgeous, l'm jealous too, and l'd love to be in the next swap


----------



## surf girl (May 5, 2009)

Those all look fantastic - what beautiful soaps! You're all so talented - and so lucky to get to share in the goods. And I've gotta say, ChrissyB, that packaging is gorgeous - nice job!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

woooo that's are so pretty!  I love the packaging to! Great job!!  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## heyjude (May 6, 2009)

Wonderful job all.    So nice to see such a variety. 

 Thanks for posting the pictures.    

Jude


----------



## kwahlne (May 6, 2009)

Wow, what a loot!  Really gorgeous stuff!  You guys are so lucky.


----------



## misty (May 6, 2009)

wow.....what a display of lovely goodies.  Everybody does such a beautiful job of presenting their talent for the love of soap. Am waiting patiently for our second swap of naturals.


----------



## starduster (May 7, 2009)

*Re: got my soap package today*



			
				Emilee said:
			
		

> got my soap package today.
> 
> MAF have opened it and taken out a Bath Tea Bag containing honey.  not sure which parcel it is part of, but thankfully that is all they took out, I have everything else.



I am thrilled you got nearly all.
So that was what was holding it up .
The extra handling.
Mary


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

Do you guys review the stuff in another thread or here? I wanna know all about everybody's booty.  (Wait....maybe I should rephrase that....)  :wink:


----------



## starduster (May 8, 2009)

*review*



			
				LJA said:
			
		

> Do you guys review the stuff in another thread or here? I wanna know all about everybody's booty.  (Wait....maybe I should rephrase that....)  :wink:



Yes here is my after testing review.
*It is all absolutely gorgeous...*
   

Maybe I will expand on that later. But trully it is a total luxury pampreing parcel.


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Do you guys review the stuff in another thread or here? I wanna know all about everybody's booty.  (Wait....maybe I should rephrase that....)  :wink:



Hi LJA - here is the link for the review thread:-

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=9862

Tanya


----------



## Vanessa (May 10, 2009)

Just thought I would let people know what my soaps actually are, seeing that I completely forgot to lable them.  

All of them are on my blog if you would like to know the ingredients.

The brown one is a coffee soap, I made this as a kitchen soap for removing smells like onion, garlic and fish from hands when cooking, but now I use this in the shower, the coffee grounds act as an exfoliant.

The other two are Goatsmilk Soaps, the one with "Olive Oil" written on it is made with only olive oil and the other is a mixture of oils. The olive oil one was my very first attempt at soapmaking then I decided that seeing that it turned out like soap that I would start to play with other oils. I find both of these really good for avoiding breakouts of excema/dermatitis that I (used to) get on my hands and feet


----------



## starduster (May 10, 2009)

*Thats a help*

Thanks Vanessa.


----------



## Vonna (May 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!! Wish I could have participated!!  Next year


----------



## ilovebeaniekids (Jun 5, 2009)

when is the next swap? will there be one this year??


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi - not sure about the next one yet....we are all still trying out the lovely items from this one!   Hopefully soon.

Tanya


----------



## ilovebeaniekids (Jun 7, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Hi - not sure about the next one yet....we are all still trying out the lovely items from this one!   Hopefully soon.
> 
> Tanya


 ok please  let me know when you think of the next one


----------

